# Just another MAC addict...



## phatkat (Mar 13, 2010)

I love MAC stuff .. Makeup in general , anything fashion.. I'm hoping to learn more of MAC here. This is a great site!!! I'm loving everything I see!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





phatkat
Cali girl


----------



## SuSana (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Cali girl!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! You will love it here.


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey there phatkat!


----------



## phatkat (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks all


----------



## Purple (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Snarkling (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure you will lean more than you thought you ever could.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

to the forum! always good having another mac addict here!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------

